

MacRuby is moving to Github - tenderlove
http://lists.macosforge.org/pipermail/macruby-devel/2011-March/007418.html

======
tomstuart
Great news. Thanks, MacRuby.

And now, in the interests of looking a Git horse in the mouth: it's a shame
about the CamelCase in the organisation and repository names. Not many people
do this on GitHub; for example, GitHub's own organisation name is "github",
not "GitHub", even though the company name is ordinarily written in camel
case.

Stretching out before me is a grim meathook future of repeatedly typing
"macruby/macruby", then seeing "ERROR: macruby/macruby.git doesn't exist",
then saying GOD DAMMIT, then retyping it with the caps.

~~~
lrz
Hmm, is that really a problem? <https://github.com/macruby/macruby> is working
as expected. I assume you would just type the camel case name once, when
cloning the repository.

~~~
imajes
it's a problem on the filesystem.

~~~
themgt

      git clone git://github.com/MacRuby/MacRuby.git macruby

------
andrewvc
The fact that it's 2011 and only just now is MacRuby moving to git is a good
reminder that getting stuff done doesn't require all the new shiny tools, and
other bleeding edge accouterments.

Edit: my point was that sometimes keeping your focus on your problem, not your
tools, yields the most gains.

~~~
tomstuart
Nor does getting stuff done require Ruby, or a Mac. It's just that sometimes
it's nice to get things done _in a nice way_.

~~~
ROFISH
Plus the latest release of XCode, which MacRuby is preferred to use, supports
Git natively.

------
malkia
Chrome puts the dot in the URL, so clicking from the email posting goes to
<https://github.com/MacRuby/MacRuby>. instead of
<https://github.com/MacRuby/MacRuby>

~~~
Johngibb
That's not chrome, it's the source of the page:

<A
HREF="[https://github.com/MacRuby/MacRuby.>https://github.com/M...](https://github.com/MacRuby/MacRuby.>https://github.com/MacRuby/MacRuby.</A>);

~~~
malkia
Upps.. My poor user's view. Should've clicked view source

------
igorgue
Hope this give the project more attention, because MacRuby is pretty good!

